# فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*وصلتنى رساله خاصه من إحدى الأخوات العضوات في المنتدى وتريد أن 




أساعدها في البحث 





عن زوج 






وسوف أنقل لكم الرسالة كما وردت مع حذف اسم العضوه للسريه 





ولن أخبركم باسمها حتى أجد الزوج المناسب لها 





عسى الله ان يكتب لنا ولكم الاجر 






الموضوع هام وعاجل جدا 






الرجاء الجديه في الرد والقراءه 





لان الموضوع لايحتمل الهزار 





لقد نقلت لكم الرساله كامله 





نصا على لسان إحدى العضوات معانا في المنتدى 





إقتباس: 




المرسله (( أحتفظ بإسمها )) للسرية في الموضوع 




اريد زوجااااااا..!!!!!!! 




مرحبا.... 




اذا تسمحوا ممكن للي يعرف زوج بهالمواصفات 




يساعدني ويدلني عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 





أريد زوجاً!!! 





أريد زوجاً يحميني....... 





أريد زوجاً يدفيني....... 





أريد زوجاً يكسوني...... 





أريد زوجاً يكمل معي مشواري....... 





أريد زوجاً يسير معي في طريقي...... 





أريد زوجاً يكون معي خطوة بخطوة...... 





أريد زوجاً يعينني على تحمل المسير....... 





أريد زوجاً يصبر ان كان الطريق عسير..... 





بل ويتحمل الكثير الكثير...... 






بأي لون يكون....... 






أو من أي بلد يأتي...... 






من ايطاليا....... 






من تركيا....... 






أو لبنان....... 






أو الهند........ 






أو على أي شكل هو....... 






لا فرق عندي....... 





فالمهم هو ان يناسبني...... 






ويلائم مقاس قدمي.......... 





فأنا أريد زوجاً 





الله يشفينا شو قالت زوج ههههههههه
























من الأحذية.............. 





هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

اتعيشو وتاخدو غيرها ​*


----------



## يوسف المطرف (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طحت فيها ههههههههههههههههههههه قويه وربي قويه قويه 

وانا مصدق بعد قلت انا بتزوجها لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

حلوة منج واحد صـــفر وانا اللي كليتها  مشكووورة اختي  عالمقلب الحلووووو


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*



يوسف المطرف قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه
شربت المقلب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عسل والله عسل
هاجيبلك غيرها ولا تزعل
:a63::a63::a63::a63:*


----------



## kamer14 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا كنت متأكده ميه فى الميه انه مقلب هو انتى بييجى منك حاجه جد ابدا :ranting:


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*



kamer14 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا كنت متأكده ميه فى الميه انه مقلب هو انتى بييجى منك حاجه جد ابدا :ranting:



*هش يابت من هنا :t19: :t19: :smil15:
انا كل حاجاتى جد الجد
احرجتينى يابت انتى
وشي حمر وشعرى صفر وعيني لونت
هههههههههههههههههههههاو
جت مصلحة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووووووووة​


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوووووووووووووة​



*انتى احلى ياقمر
مرسي يافروشة ياقمر على مرورك ومشاركتك*


----------



## lovebjw (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

ههههههههههههه
يلا يا بتاعت المقالب يا شريرة 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> يلا يا بتاعت المقالب يا شريرة
> ههههههههههههههههه


*
وماله يابنى دانا بمووووووووووووووت فى حاجة اسمها مقالب من صغري :t13: 
وياما عملت واتعمل فيا مقالب :yahoo:
لازم ينوبكوا من الحب جانب :smil12:
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بذمتك مش حلوة هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## snow_white7 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

صدقينى  انا  قبل  ما  اكملها  كنت  هكتب لك زوج من  الاحذيه ههههههه

بس  بجد  حلوه  اووووووووى


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*



snow_white7 قال:


> صدقينى  انا  قبل  ما  اكملها  كنت  هكتب لك زوج من  الاحذيه ههههههه
> 
> بس  بجد  حلوه  اووووووووى



*انت احلي يا باشا 
ميرسي على مرورك ومشاركتك*


----------



## بنت الفادى (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

طبعا واضح من العنوان انو مقلب لان المنتدى مش بيسمح بالفضايح من النوع الاخر
بس مقلب دمه خفيف
عارف لو شفتك قدامى هعمل ايه
:t32:olling::t32:​


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*



بنت الفادى قال:


> طبعا واضح من العنوان انو مقلب لان المنتدى مش بيسمح بالفضايح من النوع الاخر
> بس مقلب دمه خفيف
> عارف لو شفتك قدامى هعمل ايه
> :t32:olling::t32:​



*ياااااااااااااااااه
دانتى ايديك مرزبة تقيلة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
اى ماشي لما اشوفك بس 
مش هاعمل حاجة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كدة جيبتيلي كدة برضه جيبتيلي ارتاج فى المخ وهو مش مكانه اساسا
يابت هو انا ناقصة منا لاسعة خلقة 
ماشي ليك يوم  ياظالم
ربنا عل المفترى
:hlp::hlp::hlp:​*


----------



## samer12 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

 هههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد حلوة ربنا يباركك


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*



samer12 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد حلوة ربنا يباركك


*
اى خدعة ياباشا انت تؤمر
هو احنا عندنا كام سمير يعنى*


----------



## totty (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

هههههههههه
كنت عارفه انه مقلب
بس حلو اوى
هههههههههه
ميرسى يا شقيه​


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*



totty قال:


> هههههههههه
> كنت عارفه انه مقلب
> بس حلو اوى
> هههههههههه
> ميرسى يا شقيه​



*العفو ياهادية انتى
ميرسي على مرورك ومشاركتك*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلووووووووووووووة


----------



## crazy_girl (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

ميرسي يامرمورا لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## eman88 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلة كثير والله بتجنن ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

*هههههههههههههههههههه
جميله جدا ياكريزى 
تسلم اديكى ​*


----------



## crazy_girl (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

ميرسي لمروركم ومشاركتكم السكر دى بجد


----------



## تونى 2010 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

على فكر الجوز ده عندى وفى كل المواصفات اللى انت كتبها بس عيبه حاجه واحده انه مش برباط


----------



## crazy_girl (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

*هههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياتونى يامرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## twety (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

ماااااااااشى يامجنوووووووونه

طب ودلوقت ايه الاخبار
لقييت النص التانى ولا لسسسسه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كنت حاسة انه مقلب
مش كريزى الى عملااااااااااااه
ميرسى يا عسل*


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

ههههههه
ميرسي ياجيلان وميرسي ياتويتي لمروركم ومشاركتكم


----------



## max mike (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بأمانة كنت عارف انه مقلب لان مفيش عضوة عاقلة فى المنتدى هتقول كده


اوك مقبولة منك ومردودالك:a63:


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة عضوة بالمنتدى*



مايكل مايك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بأمانة كنت عارف انه مقلب لان مفيش عضوة عاقلة فى المنتدى هتقول كده
> 
> 
> اوك مقبولة منك ومردودالك:a63:



ههههههههههههه
تعيش وتاخد غيرها المهم دخلت برضه وشربت المقلب:2:
وميرسي ياباشا لمرورك ومشاركتك :t17:


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (28 مارس 2010)

*اريد زوجااااااا..!!!!!!!*

*وصلتنى رساله خاصه من إحدى الأخوات العضوات في المنتدى  وتريد أن 


أساعدها في البحث 


عن زوج 

وسوف أنقل لكم رسالة الأخت كما وردت مع حذف اسم العضوه للسريه 


ولن أخبركم باسمها حتى أجد الزوج المناسب لها 






الموضوع هام وعاجل جدا 


الرجاء الجديه في الرد والقراءه 


لان الموضوع لايحتمل المزح 





لقد نقلت لكم الرساله كامله 





نصا على لسان إحدى الاخوات العضوات معانا في المنتدى 




المرسله (( أحتفظ بإسمها )) للسرية في الموضوع 





اريد زوجااااااا..!!!!!!! 





مرحبا.... 




اذا تسمحوا ممكن للي يعرف زوج بهالمواصفات 




يساعدني ويدلني عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 




أريد زوجاً!!! 






أريد زوجاً يحميني....... 


أريد زوجاً يدفيني....... 



أريد زوجاً يكسوني...... 




أريد زوجاً يكمل معي مشواري....... 



أريد زوجاً يسير معي في طريقي...... 





أريد زوجاً يكون معي خطوة بخطوة...... 





أريد زوجاً يعينني على تحمل المسير....... 





أريد زوجاً يصبر ان كان الطريق عسير..... 





بل ويتحمل الكثير الكثير...... 






بأي لون يكون....... 




أو من أي بلد يأتي...... 






من ايطاليا....... 






من تركيا....... 






أو لبنان....... 



أوسوريا........



أو الهند........ 






أو على أي شكل هو....... 






لا فرق عندي....... 






فالمهم هو ان يناسبني...... 








ويلائم مقاس قدمي.......... 






فأنا أريد زوجاً 








من الأحذية.............. 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههه هه
**هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههه*​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: اريد زوجااااااا..!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه جميل جدا بعد ما قلت انا انفع في الاخر انا طلعت حذااء هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مرسي علي النكته الجميله دي


----------



## tinaton (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: اريد زوجااااااا..!!!!!!!*

*مش عارفة بجد اقول ايه بس موضوع بجد غريب اول مرة اشوف طلب عريس فى منتدى  بس وليه لاء *
*ممكن  كل حاجة فى الزمن الصعب  يتعمل او يتلاقة بس كنت عايزة اقول   لاخت  انى مينفعش الجواز بشكل ده  خالص على العموم  ربنا موجود ربنا يفرح قلوبنا  وينور طريقنا *​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: اريد زوجااااااا..!!!!!!!*



tinaton قال:


> *مش عارفة بجد اقول ايه بس موضوع بجد غريب اول مرة اشوف طلب عريس فى منتدى  بس وليه لاء *
> *ممكن  كل حاجة فى الزمن الصعب  يتعمل او يتلاقة بس كنت عايزة اقول   لاخت  انى مينفعش الجواز بشكل ده  خالص على العموم  ربنا موجود ربنا يفرح قلوبنا  وينور طريقنا *​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لالا ياقمرايه انتى فهمتى غلط د هزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

ركزى شويه فى الاخر وانتى هتعرفى انه هزار


----------



## tinaton (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: اريد زوجااااااا..!!!!!!!*

*ممكن اسال سؤال تانى ؟ هو صحيح الكلام ده ولا نكتة  ده ولو صحيح تبقى نصيبة وكارثة            وسؤال تانى مش عارفة ياربت تردوا عليا فيه هو مفيش فى المنتدى تعديل ليه انا كنت عايزة اكمل كلامى ده فى المشاركة الاولى بس للاسف مش عندكم تعديل *​


----------



## tinaton (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: اريد زوجااااااا..!!!!!!!*

*هزااااااااااااااار يالهووووووووووى  مش كنت تقولى ليه كده بس كده هضحكوا صح طيب خليها  هزار  *​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: اريد زوجااااااا..!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بصى انا سئلت على موضوع التعديل وكدا قالولى فى بس لازم نكون اعضاء مباركين

يعنى لما عدد مشركاتنه تزيد شويه


----------



## tinaton (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: اريد زوجااااااا..!!!!!!!*

*ميرسى   كتير لحضرتك       ممكن تسمحلى اضحك على  على موضوع    **أريد زوجاً علشان عرفت اللى  هو هزااااااااااار* *ههههههههههههه*

​


----------



## MATTEW (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: اريد زوجااااااا..!!!!!!!*

*انا كنت حاسس ان الموضوع فيه إنه 

شكرا علي الموضوع الظريف *


----------



## ميرنا (28 مارس 2010)

*رد: اريد زوجااااااا..!!!!!!!*

انا الاول افتكرته بجد بس كان عندى فضول اكمل الموضوع قبل محذفه بس لقيت قال ايه خير الهم مجعله خير دا مقلب


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ..*​


----------



## Mason (28 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
اية يا جماعة مستحيل بجد طبعا لانة فى القسم الترفيهى
ركزوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو شوية ههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (29 مارس 2010)

قووووووووووووووووية يا ميسو

مشكورة


----------



## Mason (29 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> قووووووووووووووووية يا ميسو
> 
> مشكورة


*لا شكر على واجب استاذنا*
*بس مش انا اللى نزلت الموضوع*
*وانت كمان ركزززززززززززز شووووووووووووية*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------

